# Wild betta



## Santosh shrestha (Feb 13, 2018)

Hello guys i m Santosh from nepal but student in japan i love Bettas i m new here in this app i want to really know how to get wild betta from Thailand and the problem is transhipper he doesn’t allow other wild betta but he does allowed theshow betta what to do how to get wild betta in cheap price


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

This is one of pages of Aquabid seller who sells wild betta. There is contact information of a transhipper in Japan. 
AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettas1518608402 - Green Hybrid FM# A520 - Ends: Wed Feb 14 2018 - 05:40:02 AM CDT


----------



## Santosh shrestha (Feb 13, 2018)

I can buy wild fish from japan also but it’s cost so expensive so I found some wild seller from Thailand and I already pay the mony for wild betta but my transhipper doesn’t allow wild betta I really want that betta what should i do guys


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Is the transhipper the same guy listed on the link I sent you?


----------



## Santosh shrestha (Feb 13, 2018)

Yes bro hiroki he doesn’t allow wild betta but he allows only show betta


----------



## Santosh shrestha (Feb 13, 2018)

Is there anyway to get wild betta


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Then I think it's not allowed to import wild betta to Japan. Maybe you can only if you have a licence or a special permit. 

If I were you, I would contact the seller and ask for the refund.


----------



## Santosh shrestha (Feb 13, 2018)

Did transhipper check the fish when it arrived in japan if he didn’t check the fish then i can get the fish may be


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes they do. There are also officials at the airport who check everything before giving to transhippers. What you are trying to is very wrong. It's possible you will end up arrested and kicked out of Japan. Seriously. I don't even think the seller would write false information on export documents.


----------



## Santosh shrestha (Feb 13, 2018)

Thank you for your information


----------



## Santosh shrestha (Feb 13, 2018)

May be i should collect money to buy wild betta


----------



## Santosh shrestha (Feb 13, 2018)

Guys i want help from the breeder how breed wild betta how to get copper alen , blue alen, green and other thypes of hybrids how his the father of that fish can I know


----------

